# I Need Help, Please! I just need to know what happened after i hit this speed bump



## UYelloboi (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi, I have a 2001 Volkswagen Passat v6 2.8L Automatic Tiptronic. I hit a speed bump and i bust my oil pan i know for sure. I saw a leakage a little further back under the car. When i came to a red light my car revved for about 2 seconds and then began moving, and then the second time i stopped i had to rev it twice the second time a little more to get it moving and jus made it to my friends house.


----------



## DjSplit (Jan 31, 2010)

*Dear god I hope you stopped.*

If you cracked your case, you will see a solid puddle of oil on the ground (or in your case if you kept driving, there should be a puddle by the bump and lots of little drips after). 

The WORST thing you can do is turn that car on again. Without oil, your engine will sieze up and you are not going to like replacing that. I am actually waiting for a tow truck to get me right now because I cracked my second pan. 

If you can visually inspect the bottom of the car, take a quick look around the pan to see where there is visible damage. Call your local shop and schedule a time to get it in for a fix. Most pans will run $50-110. All you really need to do is jack the front end up, undo every bolt (there are quite a few) remove the pan, add sealant and put the new one back on.

This link should walk you through the steps. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2700312


Best of luck :beer:


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Sounds like you got the tranny oil pan too. The engine's oil pan is aluminum and the tranny's pan is steel painted black.


----------

